# Is Spain cat friendly



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, we plan to move to Spain this year asap, La Linea Andalucia, to be nearer to our son. I really don't know what to do about our lovely cat, I'm really in two minds as to whether it's kinder to leave her in the UK with the life she knows, she is 4yrs old, although this would break my heart. Not sure if she would like the heat & as we plan to live in a flat probably due to our budget it's proving difficult to find the right property to rent with some outside space. We are coming over for a proper rekky in two weeks time, we know the area pretty well anyway but to view some flats in our price range. Also as we have anothe son who lives in the UK whom we will visit often we would need someone to come in to see to her when we are away. In the UK we have a lovely lady who comes to let Cleo in & out etc twice a day, this is her job, she walks dogs as well etc. Is this kind of service available in Spain does any one know, or maybe I should set this up myself:juggle:
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The trouble with most areas of Spain is that there are a huge amount of stray and feral cats, they live in and around the bins. Thats ot to say that there are a lot of pwet cats who are loved and looked after, but I do sense that pet cats are more of a british love!!???! That said, I'm not sure about someone letting your cat in and out - I guess its simply a matter of finding a friend once you live here who would be willing to do that???

Jo xxx


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive feed around five feral cats at my place theres more stray dog and cata here than people to care for them and the spanish have a totally different attitude towards animals of any kind
The hunters i find in general are very cruel in the way they treat their dogs and not ao long ago a spanish man kicked a puppy nearly under the wheels of my car my OH gave him a piece of her mind picked the little fella up and we have a new edition to our family 
As to getting someone to let your cat out while your away im sure obce your here a friend will gladly do it for you
Good look


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Cyclequeen,


We brought our cat with us and he's been no problem in fact he loves the warm weather and is partial to a little bit of sunbathing. There are people over here who provide the service you require. They can stay at your house or just visit to feed and check things are ok. We use one every time we go away as its a lot less stressful for our animals. Those average price is 10-15 euros a day depending on what you require.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I would say that Spain is definitely not cat friendly. We had a cat here for 20 years, and our Spanish friends' reaction to our cat was usually on the lines of, get it away! I think there are so few house cats and so many feral cats around that Spaniards think that all cats are like feral cats, ie basically little better than rats. 

I always had trouble finding someone to care for our cat when we went away because nobody wanted to come near her. And at least in our area I could never find a cat minding service or even a cat kennel. My neighbors always urged me to just dump her outside for the summer, and she'd take care of herself. Uhm, no - she was an indoor only siamese that would not have survived a week fighting for scraps from the bins!

Speaking of which, I wouldn't recommend letting a cat outside here unless you live in the middle of nowhere. With so many feral cats around cat diseases abound, as well as fights. That's not to mention the poison that people lay out to cut back on the number of cats in the streets.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Poison is put down regularly for cats by our bins, obviously strays and pets are affected. I don't think that many Spanish have any regard for any animal.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

The Spanish are weird.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

boxergirl said:


> I don't think that many Spanish have any regard for any animal.


That's just not true!
It seems that in the south there are many more cases of cruelty to animals than in other parts of Spain.
Where I live, and the area that I know in Bilbao, people are very animal friendly.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

It is true here. I see it every day. Stray dogs and cats, I see litters of kittens taken to the campo and dumped. I see dogs chained up with only a short chain, only about 1 metre, some permanently chained. I see horses and donkeys tied up all summer with no shade.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

boxergirl said:


> It is true here. I see it every day. Stray dogs and cats, I see litters of kittens taken to the campo and dumped. I see dogs chained up with only a short chain, only about 1 metre, some permanently chained. I see horses and donkeys tied up all summer with no shade.


Exactly.
It's true where you are, and it's not true where I am.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I would say that this is the only aspect of spain I don't like, sadly I have got used to it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

boxergirl said:


> I would say that this is the only aspect of spain I don't like, sadly I have got used to it.


Not Spain; the area of Spain that you know


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Still Spain though..


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

cyclequeen said:


> Hello, we plan to move to Spain this year asap, La Linea Andalucia, to be nearer to our son. I really don't know what to do about our lovely cat, I'm really in two minds as to whether it's kinder to leave her in the UK with the life she knows, she is 4yrs old, although this would break my heart. Not sure if she would like the heat & as we plan to live in a flat probably due to our budget it's proving difficult to find the right property to rent with some outside space. We are coming over for a proper rekky in two weeks time, we know the area pretty well anyway but to view some flats in our price range. Also as we have anothe son who lives in the UK whom we will visit often we would need someone to come in to see to her when we are away. In the UK we have a lovely lady who comes to let Cleo in & out etc twice a day, this is her job, she walks dogs as well etc. Is this kind of service available in Spain does any one know, or maybe I should set this up myself:juggle:
> Many thanks


OK - I don't know LaLinea - but I can't believe how negative these responses have been! We brought our cat out to Costa Blanca and have had no problems at all. But it may well depend on where you decide to live. This forum can be dominated by people who want to live the 'Spanish lifestyle' - that's fair enough but there are lots of people (silent I think) who live a more cosmopolitan lifestyle.

We are in a 'gated' community - which doesn't mean we never talk to the locals - or the Scandinavians, or the Dutch, or the etc.... But the security guards are friendly to both us and the cat !

Setting up a business? Are you having a laugh!? Sorry

Steve


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

stevec2x said:


> This forum can be dominated by people who want to live the 'Spanish lifestyle' - that's fair enough but there are lots of people (silent I think) who live a more cosmopolitan lifestyle.


Well this certainly sounds a bit snooty. So Spaniards don't live a cosmopolitan lifestyle? 

I'm sorry, but I live 100% surrounded by Spaniards (including my OH) and neither we nor my neighbors live in a shack with a donkey parked at the gate. 



stevec2x said:


> We are in a 'gated' community - which doesn't mean we never talk to the locals - or the Scandinavians, or the Dutch, or the etc.... But the security guards are friendly to both us and the cat !


But of course they're friendly. They're your employees! They're not exactly going to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

A friend of ours set up a pet sitting business and I can tell you she hardly spends any time in her own house as her business is booming. She s in great demand and you have to book her well in advance to ensure she's available. I also know of 2 other businesses in the area and they are also quite busy. I live near San Javier on the Costa Calida where it is very 'cosmopolitan' so the demand is higher for pet sitting services. There is no harm putting the feelers out to see whether there is any demand for the service. Good luck!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> *This forum can be dominated by people who want to live the 'Spanish lifestyle'* - that's fair enough but there are lots of people (silent I think) who live a more cosmopolitan lifestyle.




I don't know on what you base that inaccurate assertion. Many, of not most of us, came to live in Spain which means in Spanish towns and villages with Spanish people not in some bubble with other expats/immigrants.



stevec2x said:


> We are in a 'gated' community - which doesn't mean we never talk to the locals - or the Scandinavians, or the Dutch, or the etc.... But the security guards are friendly to both us and the cat !


Disregarding the fact that you live in an urbanisation, where you live (former Crown of Aragon) has a different history. In areas where the latifunda system reigned supreme for centuries, the population was poor, very poor and animals had to justify their existence. If they didn't fulfil the role to which they were assigned (ratcatcher, guard-dog, hunting animal, etc) or could no longer do so, they were discarded, because there was no spare food to give to animals that hadn't earned it. Such a culture still persists to a great degree today.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We've got 3 cats, they like being outside, they love sunbathing on the patio, generally they don't go too far. My family all live in the north of Spain and they all have dogs or cats or both! and to be honest I have not seen any odd thing going on i.e. animals treated badly.

In more rural Spain, i.e. from Madrid down and sideways, you might be able to see more of that, only cause animals tend to spend lots of time outside of the house. 

Twenty years ago, I never thought I would see Spanish people having cats as pets, but now I know a lot of people, so things are slowly changing. 

I do remember seeing lots of wild/feral cats running around in my nan's village (Extremadura), and yes, maybe some people don't treat animals as they should but saying 'All Spanish are weird' is like saying 'All English are lazy and benefits scroungers'. Simply not true.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> We've got 3 cats, they like being outside, they love sunbathing on the patio, generally they don't go too far. My family all live in the north of Spain and they all have dogs or cats or both! and to be honest I have not seen any odd thing going on i.e. animals treated badly.
> 
> In more rural Spain, i.e. from Madrid down and sideways, you might be able to see more of that, only cause animals tend to spend lots of time outside of the house.
> 
> ...


Extremadura and Andalucía are areas that were, for so long, very poor. Under the latifunda system, the people were not allowed to own the land on which they lived or worked and most of the land was owned by absentee landlords. Everything the land produced was the property of the landlord. Some people were allowed to work a piece of land in their spare time for the purposes of feeding their families but, if the landlord liked the look of their crops, he would take those, too!


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

tonyinspain said:


> Ive feed around five feral cats at my place theres more stray dog and cata here than people to care for them and the spanish have a totally different attitude towards animals of any kind
> The hunters i find in general are very cruel in the way they treat their dogs and not ao long ago a spanish man kicked a puppy nearly under the wheels of my car my OH gave him a piece of her mind picked the little fella up and we have a new edition to our family
> As to getting someone to let your cat out while your away im sure obce your here a friend will gladly do it for you
> Good look


it is illegal to feed stray cats or dogs in spain for health and safety reasons. there is more to looking after animals than feeding , if they are not cared for, they will get various diseases, and what happens if for instance if a child pets a stray with a disease , sometimes it can be fatal.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

moonman said:


> it is illegal to feed stray cats or dogs in spain for health and safety reasons. there is more to looking after animals than feeding , if they are not cared for, they will get various diseases, and what happens if for instance if a child pets a stray with a disease , sometimes it can be fatal.


So your saying just leave them be sorry not my way and no i wont just watch a animal suffer because its illegal i can think of more people doing much more illegal activities than feeding the strays and to be honest apart from my english dog all my dogs are strays that the spanish have thrown out and all have cost me nothing apart from vacinations and chipping not a cent in 9 yrs so as for deseases dont know of any they get that a domesticated cat or dog cannot get DONT be so alarmist ;()


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have a dog and 2 cats who as you say are domesticated, and they have had things go wrong and if they were not corrected by way of attending vets etc they would be dead. who brings strays to the vets or do they even know if something is going on with an animals health . as i said there is a lot more to animals than just food . by the way my animals dont run around the roads leaving their droppings , the ones you feed do and i dont know if you have ever heard of a disease that ill cats get and it is transferrable to children through the cats urine and if a child get it on their hand and then rubs their eyey they can be blinded for life, i cant think of the name of it at the moment but when i do i will post it here. all animals are like people they need medical attention and certain comforts from time to time.you say that strays get the same diseases as domestic cats true, but the difference is a domestic has an owner and a stray only has a part time feeded. i dont agree with anyone throwing out any animal if someone doesn't want an animal it should go to a sanctuary or unfortunatly has to be put asleep.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

moonman said:


> i have a dog and 2 cats who as you say are domesticated, and they have had things go wrong and if they were not corrected by way of attending vets etc they would be dead. who brings strays to the vets or do they even know if something is going on with an animals health . as i said there is a lot more to animals than just food . by the way my animals dont run around the roads leaving their droppings , the ones you feed do and i dont know if you have ever heard of a disease that ill cats get and it is transferrable to children through the cats urine and if a child get it on their hand and then rubs their eyey they can be blinded for life, i cant think of the name of it at the moment but when i do i will post it here. all animals are like people they need medical attention and certain comforts from time to time.you say that strays get the same diseases as domestic cats true, but the difference is a domestic has an owner and a stray only has a part time feeded. i dont agree with anyone throwing out any animal if someone doesn't want an animal it should go to a sanctuary or unfortunatly has to be put asleep.


That sounds like parvovirus and you get it from dogs.

It is difficult to detect which is a real stray and which is abandoned after a few weeks. Our first adoptee was found in the snow, lost/abandoned. May well have wandered off from home and unable to find his way back, he had no collar and was unchipped. We got him from a refuge that had him chipped, we paid for his jabs and castration, etc. Our second had been dumped, shot and used by kids as a football. Our vet checked him over and confirmed that he was disease and pest free, repaired his broken leg (bullet had passed through his thigh), chipped and vaccinated him, we nursed him, gave him physiotherapy and now you'd never know he had been injured. See our photo albums, Rubio was our first, Scruffy the second)


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

boxergirl said:


>


Boxergirl, where in Spain do you live please?


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm still in two minds as to whether it's better for her to stay here or come with us. I do realise that in general the Spanish have very different views on pets to us Brits. She would have to be more of an indoor cat in Spain, here she is very much an outside cat, especially in the warmer weather.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

cyclequeen said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I'm still in two minds as to whether it's better for her to stay here or come with us. I do realise that in general the Spanish have very different views on pets to us Brits. She would have to be more of an indoor cat in Spain, here she is very much an outside cat, especially in the warmer weather.


We live just outside estepona, around 20 km from Marbella in the direction of Gibraltar. Great place.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> That sounds like parvovirus and you get it from dogs.
> 
> It is difficult to detect which is a real stray and which is abandoned after a few weeks. Our first adoptee was found in the snow, lost/abandoned. May well have wandered off from home and unable to find his way back, he had no collar and was unchipped. We got him from a refuge that had him chipped, we paid for his jabs and castration, etc. Our second had been dumped, shot and used by kids as a football. Our vet checked him over and confirmed that he was disease and pest free, repaired his broken leg (bullet had passed through his thigh), chipped and vaccinated him, we nursed him, gave him physiotherapy and now you'd never know he had been injured. See our photo albums, Rubio was our first, Scruffy the second)


no its not parvo it starts with the letter m there was a very comprehensive article about 2 years ago in a couple of uk papers because a child got it from playing on grass and then rubbing the eye, it was all over the papers for a couple of days. by the way you obvious look after you animals but people who feed strays think that food is the end of the matter and as everyone with anything in the head knows, that just like people we cant survive on food alone . if that was the case we all would save a lot of moneys on doctors/health insurance etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ocular toxoplasmosis
Ocular toxoplasmosis - definition of Ocular toxoplasmosis in the Medical dictionary - by the Free Online Medical Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

moonman said:


> no its not parvo it starts with the letter m there was a very comprehensive article about 2 years ago in a couple of uk papers because a child got it from playing on grass and then rubbing the eye, it was all over the papers for a couple of days. by the way you obvious look after you animals but people who feed strays think that food is the end of the matter and as everyone with anything in the head knows, that just like people we cant survive on food alone . if that was the case we all would save a lot of moneys on doctors/health insurance etc.


I have heard from quite a few people that the problem of stray cats is exacerbated by people feeding them. If they were not fed they would not produce so many unwanted kittens. On the track from estepona to my house there is a large colony of stray cats. They are fed regularly, I see big containers of food that people leave for them. However, they all are diseased, most are showing symptoms of some illness and I don't think they live long. No old cats, only young ones that look ill.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ocular toxoplasmosis
> Ocular toxoplasmosis - definition of Ocular toxoplasmosis in the Medical dictionary - by the Free Online Medical Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


very good i couldn't remember ,, but i have read the quote and that is it . down in our area near fuengirola there are a group of people who just feed the cats , i was going out one evening and i saw one of them and i asked what do you do if 1 or 2 of them get sick and the answer was they are well fed and they wont get sick.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

moonman said:


> very good i couldn't remember ,, but i have read the quote and that is it . down in our area near fuengirola there are a group of people who just feed the cats , i was going out one evening and i saw one of them and i asked what do you do if 1 or 2 of them get sick and the answer was they are well fed and they wont get sick.


I have seen very sick young kittens, I think they get the disease from their mother. As much as I love animals, I don't think feeding these strays is helping the cat population.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

boxergirl said:


> I have seen very sick young kittens, I think they get the disease from their mother. As much as I love animals, I don't think feeding these strays is helping the cat population.


we have a couple of organisations around here which feed the stray cats

they gain their trust, trap them, spay or neuter them & then release them

very tiny kittens are found homes - I have 2 myself ( now nearly a year old) & also another which was dumped by a restaurant owner at the age of about 6/7 months, who has now been with us 3 years

and another we rescued as a tiny baby from a neighbour who was planning to drown her when a home couldn't be found - she's now about 8


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The story of Toxoplasmosis was one of those whereby nearly everybody remembers the original story but again nearly everyone didn't notice the retraction that was printed about three days later. Toxoplasmosis is nearly always ingested and the likelihood of contracting it through the eye is minimal. Another one of those Bonkers conkers story that people remember and the newspapers encourage. Just have a look at this example from - yes you've guessed it - the Daily Mail

Kissing your dog could cause gum disease, pet owners warned | Mail Online

Total twaddle


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

To be fair by ingested they don't mean eating poo, it's simple hand to mouth contact that can transmit it and kids are very hand to mouth.
I don't think it's nearly as prevalent as they'd like you to believe still it's a risk and more so to pregnant women. I remember my wife had to have tests for it during her pregnancies.

It is also why we keep the sandbox covered when not in use.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It still results in signs banning animals in public places such as parks. - trouble is feral, stray and animals let out by owners to go to do their toilet somewhere can't read!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Lets clarify a few things i didnt say feeding strays was a good idea i adopted the ones i got and yes they initally cost money vets bills but all i was saying is the pleasure and companionship they have given me over the years has.been priceless even more so than some so called expats
If a animal turns up at my farm i take care of it doe not matter what comes by i dont go to the rubbish bins and feed all the strays just the ones that turn up here
As for deseases i have been lucky that they have all had a clean bill of health and are fine
Usually especially when i first moved here we had puppys kittens turning up on a regular basis as the spanish knew that brits are supposed to be a kingdom of animal lovers so they left them where we could find them now as we know everyone around here and established it doe not happen as much 
I agree if they are regarded as pests then something does need to be done but its not our duty or right to interfere here its upto the spanish to sort it and i must admit from the amount of roadkill they dont do much
But as i said if they land here i will try and help them regardless of the risks


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

tonyinspain said:


> Lets clarify a few things i didnt say feeding strays was a good idea i adopted the ones i got and yes they initally cost money vets bills but all i was saying is the pleasure and companionship they have given me over the years has.been priceless even more so than some so called expats
> If a animal turns up at my farm i take care of it doe not matter what comes by i dont go to the rubbish bins and feed all the strays just the ones that turn up here
> As for deseases i have been lucky that they have all had a clean bill of health and are fine
> Usually especially when i first moved here we had puppys kittens turning up on a regular basis as the spanish knew that brits are supposed to be a kingdom of animal lovers so they left them where we could find them now as we know everyone around here and established it doe not happen as much
> ...


well to quote you ,, re the spanish to sort it ,.. they are, they have made it illegal to DUMP OR FEED STRAY CATS OR DOGS. ask your vet the next time you are talking to him or her.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

moonman said:


> well to quote you ,, re the spanish to sort it ,.. they are, they have made it illegal to DUMP OR FEED STRAY CATS OR DOGS. ask your vet the next time you are talking to him or her.


First i heard of it show me where it says it you seem to worry about it so much


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

tonyinspain said:


> First i heard of it show me where it says it you seem to worry about it so much


i dont know whereabout in spain you live but i am in the costa del sol near fuengirola ,. over the past 5 years, 3 different vets have told me , articles quite often appear in the local free papers like the euroweekly and the sur in engligh etc, plus the spanish papers . im surprised that you have never heard of it as everyone i know that has any intrest in animals know about it. if you can get a look at david searls book : YOU AND THE LAW IN SPAIN it all there for anyone to read , i think the book is about 15 euro but it could be a good investment as the fines for anyone caught feeding strays are fairly steep.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

moonman said:


> i dont know whereabout in spain you live but i am in the costa del sol near fuengirola ,. over the past 5 years, 3 different vets have told me , articles quite often appear in the local free papers like the euroweekly and the sur in engligh etc, plus the spanish papers . im surprised that you have never heard of it as everyone i know that has any intrest in animals know about it. if you can get a look at david searls book : YOU AND THE LAW IN SPAIN it all there for anyone to read , i think the book is about 15 euro but it could be a good investment as the fines for anyone caught feeding strays are fairly steep.


Like i said not heard of it and english women here in CAlunya feeds the strays every morning at the local supermarket and the mossos and local police have never given her a second look so it might be a touristy law canr say


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

tonyinspain said:


> Like i said not heard of it and english women here in CAlunya feeds the strays every morning at the local supermarket and the mossos and local police have never given her a second look so it might be a touristy law canr say


Also books out of date as soon as its printed over here they change laws on a whim


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> First i heard of it show me where it says it you seem to worry about it so much


Well, it's banned in Madrid
Prohben dar de comer a los perros y gatos callejeros | Euro Mundo Global


> *Dar de comer a un perro callejero o a los* gatos que viven en los parques tendrá multa. La Comunidad reforma la ley de Protección de Animales Domésticos de 1990 e introduce sanciones para aquéllos que alimenten a animales vagabundos.


Rough translation:
Feeding dogs or cats living in the street will be sanctioned with a fine. The "Comunidad" has reformed the Protection of Domestic Animals law of 1999 and has introduced fines for those who feed stray animals.
Of course policing this is a different matter.
According to this page it depends on each district council, each town hall.


> *¿Puedo alimentar a los gatos callejeros?*
> 
> El tema de la alimentacion de los gatos callejeros está contemplado en las ordenanzas municipales de cada ciudad, no en la ley, es decir, cada municipio en su regulación sobre la tenencia de animales habla de si se puede dar de comer o no a los animales de la calle. Aconsejamos leer las ordenanzas del ayuntamiento (a veces sale en la página web), para tenerlo más claro todo, y tener a mano una copia por si hiciera falta. En España lo normal es que esté prohibido y que por tanto los Ayuntamientos obliguen a los ciudadanos a dejar que los gatos mueran de hambre en espera de que una empresa o funcionarios los vayan recogiendo para matarlos.


http://bienestaranimal.altarriba.or...allejeros&catid=45:gatos-callejeros&Itemid=27
Most places that fine this practice say they do it not so much because of the cats, but because of the food that is left in the street for the cats, and the problems that arise from this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it's banned in Madrid
> Prohben dar de comer a los perros y gatos callejeros | Euro Mundo Global
> 
> Rough translation:
> ...



I was just about to post that exact link!!

I suspected it might be a local bye-law thing, so went for a google


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i speak regularly to our admistrator who is a lawyer and in a previous life was a counciller in the local town hall. the last time i discussed this with him, he told me that most people who feed strays go around in cars and the enviroment police in the green squad cars take pictures of them alighting from their cars and later feeding the animals , as far as i can remember i think he said the maximum fine is 3000 euro.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

moonman said:


> i speak regularly to our admistrator who is a lawyer and in a previous life was a counciller in the local town hall. the last time i discussed this with him, he told me that most people who feed strays go around in cars and the enviroment police in the green squad cars take pictures of them alighting from their cars and later feeding the animals , as far as i can remember i think he said the maximum fine is 3000 euro.


And where abouts are you in Spain?


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> We live just outside estepona, around 20 km from Marbella in the direction of Gibraltar. Great place.


that's interesting as this is near the area we are thinking of moving to :clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Most places that fine this practice say they do it not so much because of the cats, but because of the food that is left in the street for the cats, and the problems that arise from this.


Like attracting rats, etc. Fortunately with daily rubbish collection, we see hardly any unlike in UK


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And where abouts are you in Spain?


los boliches near fuengirola .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

moonman said:


> los boliches near fuengirola .


So you can't feed street cats in Madrid nor Los Boliches


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i actually dont know where one can nor cannot , but i know that the juanta de andelucia have banned it. i gave a loan of david searls book (version 2010) to a friend of mine over the christmas period , and he is gone back to wales as his elderly mother died a few weeks ago and he is expected back next week. but i think it may be countrywide.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cyclequeen, certainly where I live (1/2 hour from La Linea) many people have cats and there are few feral ones. This may be in part because we have a small but active expat population. People here tend to help each other out and looking after each others pets is commonplace - whether free (for short periods) or paid (house sitting or cattery). You might also find rentals a lot cheaper here and for a townhouse - not a flat. 

It might be worth considering if you are mobile (i.e. have a car)...


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Like i said i feed the animals that arrive at my home that are abandoned all the pets ive had have never had any problems regarding deseases and have had clean bill of health from the vets
Personally i think there is more important matters than this 
Like when are we getting channel 5 back ;()


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> Like i said i feed the animals that arrive at my home that are abandoned all the pets ive had have never had any problems regarding deseases and have had clean bill of health from the vets
> Personally i think there is more important matters than this
> Like when are we getting channel 5 back ;()


Totally agree there are more important matters, channel 5 not being one of them...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonyinspain said:


> Like when are we getting channel 5 back ;()


You can still get Chanel N°5 in any decent perfumiers



Pesky Wesky said:


> Totally agree there are more important matters, channel 5 not being one of them...


Totally agree. Never watch television anyway, far too many important things to do.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

tonyinspain said:


> Like i said i feed the animals that arrive at my home that are abandoned all the pets ive had have never had any problems regarding deseases and have had clean bill of health from the vets
> Personally i think there is more important matters than this
> Like when are we getting channel 5 back ;()


all the ch 5 info is under satellite tv on this forum ,search for sat or uk tv.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

moonman said:


> all the ch 5 info is under satellite tv on this forum ,search for sat or uk tv.


I was joking i watch spanish tv ()


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Hello, we plan to move to Spain this year asap, La Linea Andalucia, to be nearer to our son. I really don't know what to do about our lovely cat, I'm really in two minds as to whether it's kinder to leave her in the UK with the life she knows, she is 4yrs old, although this would break my heart. Not sure if she would like the heat & as we plan to live in a flat probably due to our budget it's proving difficult to find the right property to rent with some outside space. We are coming over for a proper rekky in two weeks time, we know the area pretty well anyway but to view some flats in our price range. Also as we have anothe son who lives in the UK whom we will visit often we would need someone to come in to see to her when we are away. In the UK we have a lovely lady who comes to let Cleo in & out etc twice a day, this is her job, she walks dogs as well etc. Is this kind of service available in Spain does any one know, or maybe I should set this up myself:juggle:
> Many thanks


Hi CQ
Living in a flat here (Spain) and getting someone to pop in twice a day to let the cat out is really a non runner !
The cat will quickly get used to the heat.
Yes IMO it may well be kinder to leave her in the UK at present until you are renting the right place here.
Bye & Large we have found that Spain is cat friendly, but a real nice attractive can be taken by a passer by as has happened to friends of ours.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

playamonte said:


> Hi CQ
> Living in a flat here (Spain) and getting someone to pop in twice a day to let the cat out is really a non runner !
> The cat will quickly get used to the heat.
> Yes IMO it may well be kinder to leave her in the UK at present until you are renting the right place here.
> Bye & Large we have found that Spain is cat friendly, but a real nice attractive can be taken by a passer by as has happened to friends of ours.


Cat napping well ill be a son of a gun;()


----------

